# 2007 new jeeps



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

hello. I was wondering, has any plow company developed a mounting system for the new Jeep Wranglers?? Thanks.


----------



## jrunner01 (Dec 16, 2005)

Newdude;387685 said:


> hello. I was wondering, has any plow company developed a mounting system for the new Jeep Wranglers?? Thanks.


I hear there is a Snoway application for the new jeeps as well as from Western \ Fisher, but Western \ Fisher doesnt indicate exactly what models it applies to (mount 42113). Snoway on the other hand says Wrangler\Unlimited\Rubicon, so it looks like they will support all models both 2 and 4 dr.

I have a Western Suburbanite that Im hoping will fit the 07, but their documentation is vague as to which models it will fit using the 42113 mount. Their Quick Match app hasnt been updated yet with this info, but if you look under publications, you will find the 42113 mount.

I also hear that Meyer has a plow for the 07, but again Im not sure which models it applies to... their website is also vague.

Anyone buy a plow yet for their 07 wrangler??

Tks...

JRunner01


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Snoway has an application for all models of the new Wrangler


----------



## BLIZZARD BUSTER (Apr 1, 2004)

We bought a new 2007 Jeep Wrangler in January of this year. Bought a new Meyer plow system for it. Had to wait til April to get it installed, because they didn't have the mounting system made for a '07 yet.


----------



## BLIZZARD BUSTER (Apr 1, 2004)

Here's a picture of our Jeep--
Judi


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

MAYBE YOU CAN TAKE THE TOP OFF AND PUT A SANDER IN THE BACK?


----------



## jrunner01 (Dec 16, 2005)

*07 Rubicons???*

Anyone put either the Western Suburbanite or Fisher Homesteader on a 07 Rubicon... according to Western the Ruby is too tall for the plow angle and since theres no adjustability in the mount, angles will be bad. Im lifting the rig so I can adjust this anyway to compensate. Just wondering if anyone has done this yet or has added another brand plow to a 07 Ruby.

Tks...


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

you cant beat the meyers setup its reliable


----------



## IDEALGREEN (Feb 13, 2001)

*2008 Wrangler Unlimted*

Need pics of mounting setup for the Snow-way plows on a 07 or 08 jeep wrangler. Even the Meyer's setup would be helpfull on how it's mounted to the front end. I have a partner switching me his 2 year old Snow-way plow to be put on my new Jeep. Question is, can I have a professional make up the mount or "should" I just spend the money on the mount designed for my Jeep?

Any pics GREATLY appreciated !  

Can't really find anything on the web as far as a PDF online manual or photos of other setups. I have no clue as to the cost of a new mount will run me either... just haven't made the call to local dealer yet... busy busy busy ......

Thanks,
Rich
WI


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Snoway makes a mount for the rubicon.

http://www.snoway.com/snowplow-applications.cfm?id=79

http://www.snoway.com/service/Subframes/97101329a.pdf


----------



## IDEALGREEN (Feb 13, 2001)

Very nice find, THANK YOU Basher! It looks like I can get this mount on fairly easy, just need to contact a dealer and find out on mount prices. This mount looks real similar to the Boss mount for our 8'2" Vee plow on the old truck.

Thanks again for the info, printing it out as I speak!  

Rich D.
WI


----------



## misanthrope (Nov 3, 2003)

BLIZZARD BUSTER;397476 said:


> Here's a picture of our Jeep--
> Judi


Nice..... I've been thinking real hard about going for a new rangler.....


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

i can get a good deal on a wrangler i think its an 04 5 speed 6 cyl loaded


----------



## Nbros (Nov 18, 2007)

*boss sport duty plow for 2007 wrangler*

Spoke with boss they are working on a mount for the new wranglers. It should be ready sometime in december. The sport duty 7' and 7'6" will mount to it.


----------

